# Smoked ricotta pecorina toscanella



## moikel (Jul 3, 2012)

These little guys are back, 400gm each,salted sheeps ricotta.My local deli ships them direct from Italy.Its cold here maybe 11c ,yes I know thats t shirt weather in Minnesota  but cold for here. It will be 5 hours over alder, should do it. Olive pellets might be nice fit for its sardinian origins,have to see if theres some out there.


----------



## moikel (Jul 5, 2012)

Thats them done got a sort of light biscuit brown to them .Hard cheese so they don't sag,wrapped up now.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks outstanding! Most of the US would take your 11c weather!


----------



## joshrichards (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2012)

Whatcha gonna do with all that cheese Mick. It looks great. When I first saw ricotta I didn't realize it was the salata not the soft stuff.


----------



## moikel (Jul 5, 2012)

alelover said:


> Whatcha gonna do with all that cheese Mick. It looks great. When I first saw ricotta I didn't realize it was the salata not the soft stuff.


I put in salads with tomato cucumber sort of thing.I treat it a bit like fetta,its way less salty .Sometimes I just have it on a cracker .


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 5, 2012)

Man that looks awesome - I bet it is mighty tasty


----------



## moikel (Jul 5, 2012)

There used to be a version shipped from Italy but not anymore.I am going to do a bit more research ,I like the fact that they come in that cool shape. I spent a lot of time in the cheese shops in Europe (butchers too) when the various women in my life were shopping or in art galleries/museums.

I assume that these guys come from Tuscany where there is a big sheeps milk cheese  industry founded by transplanted Sardinians.

I might make a little tomato & cheese tart just to see how it works.


----------



## alelover (Jul 6, 2012)

Basil would go good with that Mick.


----------



## moikel (Jul 8, 2012)

alelover said:


> Basil would go good with that Mick.


You are right about that.I think I might smoke a few tomato's with a sprinkle of cbp,salt ,brown sugar,sort of semi dry them. Then make a puff pastry flan sort of thing with cheese ,basil,tomato. Spring food wishful thinking its still 7 weeks away.


----------



## moikel (Jul 8, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Man that looks awesome - I bet it is mighty tasty


One of my enduring memories of travelling in France was little markets where a little old lady would have maybe 30-40 disc's of made in the farmhouse goat cheese. Maybe 3 or 4 different sizes or 2 or 3 different ages.When she sold those ,put the cash money in her pocket she packed up & went home.

I liked those little tarts of cheese & tomato that you could buy as well. Not quite a quiche more a flan. Give me a week or 2  & I will wander down memory lane & attempt one.


----------

